
How can leaders handle racism at work? - notatechie
https://www.peoplebox.ai/blog/how-can-leadership-handle-racism/
======
downerending
I've seen zero incidents of racism over several decades in tech jobs. I'm thus
inclined to think it's quite rare.

Alternatively, it could just be that kids today are a lot more racist than my
generation.

------
mikecoles
The first step is to remove racism from government policies. End affirmative
action.

------
oyra
How? The same way they handle extraterrestrial invasion from Alpha Centaurus.

~~~
notatechie
Umm, not really! The blog has the answer. What I liked in the blog is the
point that the leaders should not wait for others to acknowledge and start
conversations, they should take the lead. They are the LEADERS, after all!

~~~
oyra
clear your head of this sh*t and get a life, grow up.

